# Buying a business in Chiang Mai



## vegasmike00 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm new to Chiang Mai and considering buying into a cafe in the SE area of old town where the backpackers dwell. If there's anyone that can offer some insight on purchasing a business here, I would sure appreciate the advice!
-michael


----------

